# DFDS Dover - Calais ferry: No pet licence!



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

At the moment , you cannot book your pet on the DFDS Dover Calais ferry as they have no licence to carry animals!!!
DFDS told me that they hope to have this licence soon.

They have a pet licence for Dover Dunkerque route.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ronsue said:


> At the moment , you cannot book your pet on the DFDS Dover Calais ferry as they have no licence to carry animals!!!
> DFDS told me that they hope to have this licence soon.
> 
> They have a pet licence for Dover Dunkerque route.


My Niece turned up at Calais yesterday on her way home from a very long car journey from Turkey with her Turkish dog and at Calais they very wrongly told her that even Dunkerque would not ship a dog.
I telephoned DFDS to ask what was going on and they confirmed that Dunkerque would ship the dog.
They drove to Dunkerque and the booking office said no due to a pet passport problem, a supervisor was called and everything was in order and they shipped in on the next ferry.
They did not need to visit a Vet in the EU, everything was done in Turkey. (I was surprised about that)
But it seems that booking office staff cannot be relied upon to know what is correct and what is not.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I booked the dog in at the same time I booked the tickets

To Dunkerque

Shows on my reservation printout, didn't think of Calais makes little difference really

Aldra


----------

